# Bottle or bidon ???



## Biff600 (28 Sep 2016)

What's the difference. ?


----------



## Slick (28 Sep 2016)

I dunno.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Sep 2016)

nothing


----------



## MistaDee (28 Sep 2016)

Bidon is a French word derived from the Old Norse ‘bida’ meaning container or vessel.

In simple terms Rapha can charge more calling it a bidon.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (28 Sep 2016)

Depends on how "pro" or "continental" you are. To me they're water bottles, I think to a pro they'll be a bidon. I think bidon is a lovely word though, better than bottle all day long.


----------



## Tin Pot (28 Sep 2016)

Wot no poll?


----------



## slowmotion (28 Sep 2016)

I think that it's a bidon if you like wearing team kit.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Sep 2016)

Bottle.

Do I bloody look like I'm French or something?


----------



## tyred (28 Sep 2016)

Is buidéal é!


----------



## S-Express (28 Sep 2016)

Biff600 said:


> What's the difference. ?



Bidons are for people who also use words like 'peloton' and 'chapeau'.


----------



## Globalti (29 Sep 2016)

The word bidon gave us the word bidonville, which means an African shanty town built out of flattened steel oil drums.


----------



## Tin Pot (29 Sep 2016)

S-Express said:


> Bidons are for people who also use words like 'peloton' and 'chapeau'.



Displaying knowledge of a foreign language is the mark of The Enemy.


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Sep 2016)

More importantly, whats a bidet?


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Sep 2016)

I've started taking an empty "bidon" to bed with me, as i tend to wake up and want a pee in the middle of the night. Now there's no need to hobble to the bog, i just pee as i'm lying down.


----------



## arch684 (29 Sep 2016)

I only call it a bidon if i have wine in it,anything else it's a bottle


----------



## gavroche (29 Sep 2016)

A bottle is made of glass. A bidon is made of plastic or tin.


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Sep 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've started taking an empty "bidon" to bed with me, as i tend to wake up and want a pee in the middle of the night. Now there's no need to hobble to the bog, i just pee as i'm lying down.


By all of the devil's tiny gerbils, that is not something I wanted to know today. Or possibly ever.


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Sep 2016)

Which do you like best? 

Call it that. Acknowledge and make peace with the fact that other folk may call it something else.


----------



## nickyboy (29 Sep 2016)

gavroche said:


> A bottle is made of glass. A bidon is made of plastic or tin.



Not a bottle?







FWIW, the use of words like "bidon" is a pompous affectation and should be stamped out. It's "water bottle" innit?


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Sep 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Not a bottle?
> 
> View attachment 145821
> 
> ...


As I think I said last time this discussion limped onto these pages, "bidon" is a decently brief way of saying "A cycling specific water bottle", and seems a harmless enough affectation in the greater scheme of things. A chacun ses gouts, what?


----------



## Jimidh (29 Sep 2016)

I do think calling your water bottle a bidon is a bit poncy given we have a perfectly good English descriptor.

However if you enjoy road cycling as a sport both as a viewer and a participant then peloton and similar 'pro cycling' phrases and expressions are acceptable as most other sports will have their own language of sorts.


----------



## gavroche (29 Sep 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Not a bottle?
> 
> View attachment 145821
> 
> ...


I was referring to the initial word bottle when they were only made of glass. Of course, progress has changed it.


----------



## nickyboy (29 Sep 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> As I think I said last time this discussion limped onto these pages, "bidon" is a decently brief way of saying "A cycling specific water bottle", and seems a harmless enough affectation in the greater scheme of things. A chacun ses gouts, what?


Dans le nuit tous les chats son gris...what what?


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Sep 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Dans le nuit tous les chats son gris...what what?



Certainement, mes gars, eh?


----------



## ANT 666 (29 Sep 2016)

Its a bidon, unless its a sticky bottle.


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Sep 2016)

This started me thinking of how widespread the use of bidon is - exhibit (a) (a Belgian online retailer)
https://www.belgafietsen.nl/accessoires/bidons-en-bidonhouders/bidons/ (I assume the Flemish/Dutch would be "Fles"?)

Although Rose use "trinkflaschen" for the German language site, and "drinks bottles" for the English language site.
(Exhibit (b) https://www.rosebikes.co.uk/products/bike-accessories/bottles-and-hydration-systems/drinks-bottles/
...and (c) https://www.rosebikes.de/produkte/f...chen-und-systeme/trinkflaschen/trinkflaschen/ , Bidon returns for the Dutch language site;
Exhibit (d) https://www.rosebikes.nl/producten/fietsaccessoires/bidons-en-drinksystemen/bidons/ )


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Sep 2016)

Dutch retailer allesvoordefiets;

https://www.allesvoordefiets.nl/fietsaccessoires/bidons/bidons/bidons/


----------



## pawl (29 Sep 2016)

Biff600 said:


> What's the difference. ?






Bottle once we are out of the EU.


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Sep 2016)

Jimidh said:


> ...as most other sports will have their own language of sorts.


I wonder whether Karate & Judo types have similar discussions over the Gi?

"Actually, it's called a karate suit."


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Sep 2016)

ANT 666 said:


> Its a bidon, unless its a sticky bottle.


In which case it would be _un bidon gluant_ - according to Google translate.

Further research indicates that the correct translation would be _bidon collant_ or _bidon collé_ but I think "_gluant_", which gives the impression of a bottle dripping with Evo-Stick is better.


There are some great terms there. I think we should use more of them. Longer phrases may require translation to English. Shorter ones can be used in the original French.

_ I felt like I had titanium socks today so I took the spad - you know, the one with the bracasse - but the road was a right arse tapper. I had the fringles, I'd forgotten my Pringles, I was about to bache, but we came to a downhill and I went down it like a box of soap._


----------



## nickyboy (29 Sep 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> I wonder whether Karate & Judo types have similar discussions over the Gi?
> 
> "Actually, it's called a karate suit."



Keep going JtM, you're on fire this morning


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Sep 2016)

In Welsh, it seems to be "Potel dŵr Beic"[1], although it's surprisingly difficult to find Welsh language Bike Shops online.

[1] Occasionally written as "Photel dŵr Beic"


----------



## Nibor (29 Sep 2016)

Poll
Which are better for peeing in?
A) Water Bottle
B) Bidon

Sorry @Accy cyclist


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Sep 2016)

Esperanto seems to be: _biciklo akvo botelo _ 
_
Bidon _is definitely the nicest word, but _water bottle _is what I call it normally.


----------



## DaveReading (29 Sep 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've started taking an empty "bidon" to bed with me, as i tend to wake up and want a pee in the middle of the night. Now there's no need to hobble to the bog, i just pee as I'm lying down.



With the added bonus that you now have a hot water bottle, sorry hot bidon, to see you through the night.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Sep 2016)

DaveReading said:


> With the added bonus that you now have a hot water bottle, sorry hot bidon, to see you through the night.




You have to remember though to not wake up and think ah, i need a sip of water.


----------



## Will Spin (29 Sep 2016)

You will go much faster if you're carrying a bidon rather than a water bottle. Also, you don't need to wave at cyclists coming the opposite way.


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Sep 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> You have to remember though to not wake up and think ah, i need a sip of water.


"Where did I leave my flask of weak lemon drink?"


----------



## ayceejay (29 Sep 2016)

When was the last time you used either in any meaningful conversation.
"Oui doctor I had a wee in a bottle ce soir"
"Come on then you tosser put 'em up. ha lost yer bidon ;ave ya?"

and a technical question for accy how do you get your willy into the stopper on your bed time bidon?


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Sep 2016)

Im in Denmark. Thats continental. 
Its a bottle to me.

You can take the lad out of Yorkshire......
.


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Sep 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Im in Denmark. Thats continental.
> Its a bottle to me.
> 
> You can take the lad out of Yorkshire......
> .


They seem to go for Flasker(?) as far as I am able to discover.


----------



## Nibor (29 Sep 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Im in Denmark. Thats continental.
> Its a bottle to me.
> 
> You can take the lad out of Yorkshire......
> .


to be precise it is probably Watter bottle


----------



## shouldbeinbed (29 Sep 2016)

Will Spin said:


> You will go much faster if you're carrying a bidon rather than a water bottle.* Also, you don't need to wave at cyclists coming the opposite way*.



Dangerous ground *there* @Will Spin  that topic could have a whole sub forum of its own that'd give the helmet debate a run for its money.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (29 Sep 2016)

Biff600 said:


> What's the difference. ?



pretension?


----------



## Ajay (29 Sep 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've started taking an empty "bidon" to bed with me, as i tend to wake up and want a pee in the middle of the night. Now there's no need to hobble to the bog, i just pee as i'm lying down.


Does that make it a peedon, or maybe a peedin?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Sep 2016)

Complètement bidon = load of rubbish.
Il a du bidon = he has a potbelly.
Se bidonner = to crease up with laughter.

Bottle might be slightly less ambiguous, though I sometimes think the cyclists returning from the team car have a lot of bottle and a lot of bottles.


----------



## Will Spin (29 Sep 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Dangerous ground *there* @Will Spin  that topic could have a whole sub forum of its own that'd give the helmet debate a run for its money.


Oh sorry, I'm new round here.


----------



## nickyboy (29 Sep 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> In Welsh, it seems to be "Potel dŵr Beic"[1], although it's surprisingly difficult to find Welsh language Bike Shops online.
> 
> [1] Occasionally written as "Photel dŵr Beic"



Chinese is 运动水壶....yun dong shui hu.

Literally "exercise water container"


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Sep 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Literally "exercise water container"


Now that is a bidon beater if ever I heard one.


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Sep 2016)

"Bidon" in Klingon is "laH" according to www.bing.com/translator


----------



## gavroche (29 Sep 2016)

In the army, they use " bidons" and not bottles as they don't break.


----------



## huggy (29 Sep 2016)

A Bidon is passed to you by a team mate who has gone back for it and slogged back up to pass it to you only for you to take 2 swigs before slinging at a hedge, child or errant dog.

A bottle is stored under the sink filled, carried on a ride even when empty and returned to its under sink position.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Sep 2016)

Mrs Accy has just picked up my nearly full "bidon", She asked why i take so much water to bed with me, then put the bottle back on the bike unsuspecting.


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Sep 2016)

And if a professional bike race should pass through your town, then you have _un bidon de pipi _ready for squirting urine at your least favourite rider, as I believe is traditional in some circles.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Sep 2016)

~~~~~


Dogtrousers said:


> And if a professional bike race should pass through your town, then you have _un bidon de pipi _ready for squirting urine at your least favourite rider, as I believe is traditional in some circles.




When i see the old videos of the spectators passing drinks to the gasping cyclists i always wonder what is actually in that drink?


----------



## mickeydrippin60 (2 Oct 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> I wonder whether Karate & Judo types have similar discussions over the Gi?
> 
> "Actually, it's called a karate suit."


 No as both judo a karate are of a Japanese origin


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Oct 2016)

There's an anagram involving the word "nobber" just waiting to be worked out, I bet


----------



## Vertego (2 Oct 2016)

According to Wiggle UK it's Water Bottles that they sell (apart from one Bidon as part of a SIS Team Sky nutrition pack).


----------



## EnPassant (2 Oct 2016)

Bottle? Bidon? Carafe....


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Oct 2016)

gavroche said:


> A bottle is made of glass. A bidon is made of plastic or tin.





deptfordmarmoset said:


> Complètement bidon = load of rubbish.
> Il a du bidon = he has a potbelly.
> Se bidonner = to crease up with laughter.


I'm killing myself laughing, because in Italian a bidone is a big bin, mainly a rubbish bin: bidone dell'immondizia.
I can't possibly associate the word bidon with a water bottle without smirking!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (2 Oct 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Wot no poll?


done


----------



## Andy_R (2 Oct 2016)

just don't drink out of the bidet


----------

